# mac os x ou Linux?



## Ghost World (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

voila je me demandais qu'est ce que c'est linux? comment ca fonctionne? j'ai cru comprendre que mac os x partage une base unix avec linux, donc comment comparer les 2? quels sont les avantages de chacuns et leurs inconvéniants. Linux me parais être totalement underground bref méconnu  dans mon cas,je n'ai personne  dans mon entourage qui utilise ce système d'exploitation..donc je nage ds le néant. si quelquun si connais un peu, ca serait plutot sympa.

merci.


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Décembre 2005)

Bojour,

Alors linux...Il faut savoir que même si MacOs et Linux possède à la base un kernel (noyeau, le coeur du systeme en gros) UNIX, il sont franchement différent.
Linux est un système d'exploitation entièrement gratuit, dévellopé par des passionés et des amoureux des ordinateurs. Il en existe plusieur moutures dont les plus connues sont Debian, Mandriva (anciennement Mandrake), Red Hat, ...

Etant donné que linux est Open-Source (tout le monde peut avoir accès au code source des programmes qu'il installe) Chacun peut reprendre le code source d'un programme et le modifier à sa guise, ce qui explique qu'il existe tant de linux différent (qu'on appelle distribution si tu en veux un aperçu :http://distrowatch.com)

Linux n'est pas plus underground que MacOs, seulement en Europe Microsoft à les plus grosses parts du marché (je dis marché mais ce n'est pas tout à fait exact étant donné que linux est, quelque cas exepté, entièrement gratuit) et donc on ne trouve pas dans les magasin des ordinateur avec linux installé dessus (ou alors c'est très rare)

Linux est un système d'exploitation aussi complet que MacOs, mais différent, la mentatilé générale de l'Os n'est pas la même. L'organisation des fichiers est différente et surtout la console prend une grande importance dans l'utilisation de Linux alors que sous MacOs, tu peux t'en passer si tu ne veux pas toucher à ça!

Dans bien des cas sous linux tu n'as pas de fichier "setup.exe" ou "install.pkg", tu dois souvent installer des logiciels "à la main" c'est à dire en faisant toi même ce que l'installateur fait sur un autre ordi.

Personellement j'aime énormément linux, mais je te déconseille de commencer à l'utiliser sur un ordinateur Apple (PPC) car les distro PPC sont peu nombreuse et souvent peu abordable pour commencer avec l'univers Linux. En effet, le nombre de distro sous PC est bien plus important que celui sous PPC, et il existe sous pc des distro très simple (je pense à Knoppix que tu boot, et hop te voici dans un environement linux en ayant rien installé) qui n'existe pas sous PPC.(il y a tout de même une distro qui échappe à la règle, c'est Ubuntu qui propose des cd aussi bien pour les architècture 32,64 et PPC, si ça t'interesse, tu peux commander gratuitement des cd online 
http://www.ubuntu-fr.org. Ubuntu est très simple à utiliser et est une distribution "basée débian" donc pour installer des logiciels il te suffi simplement de tapper dans une console apt-get install le_nom_de_ton_soft mais on dirait que je m'emballe, si tu est interessé on pourra tjs en rediscuter plus tard )

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit utile d'installer linux sur un Apple, pour simple et bonne raison que tu peux utiliser des applic' linux sous MacOs grâce à un "portage gentoo" (je vous renvoie sur le site de Gentoo pour plus d'info :Documentation sur portage ou encore grâce à fink qui lui utilise des paquets Debian : Fink.
Et puis ce serait dommage de remplacer MacOs qui est si joli et qui tourne si bien par linux dont tu risque d'être dégouté si tu ne sais pas ou chercher de l'aide (google) et si tu n'es pas patient.
A moins que tu n'ai un gros disque dur 

J'espere avoir été clair, mais la je dois y aller, si tu a d'autre question...Je serai ravi d'y répondre si je le peux!


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
un petit complément : si tu veux quelque chose de gratuit, il n'y a pas que Linux. On trouve aussi des FreeBSD, OpenBSD ... mais chez Apple, il y a Darwin !!!
Darwin est la couche de base de Mac OSX dont il ne possède pas l'interface graphique "Aqua". Il est téléchargeable gratuitement. Tu ajoutes à cette base un gestionnaire de fenêtres comme sur Linux (KDE ou Gnome).

Sinon, effectivement si tu n'est pas connaisseur de la bidouille informatique et UNIX en particulier, tu galèreras moins avec Mac OSX qu'avec Linux. Et je trouve Aqua et le Finder beaucoup plus agréables à utiliser que KDE ou Gnome.


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Décembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Et je trouve Aqua et le Finder beaucoup plus agréables à utiliser que KDE ou Gnome.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi! C'est ce qui m'a fait rester sous MacOs...

J'avais pas penser tiens a Darwin...Mais est-ce qu'on peut installer darwin sur un pc par exemple? Pcq alors ça m'interesserais...


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas penser tiens a Darwin...Mais est-ce qu'on peut installer darwin sur un pc par exemple? Pcq alors ça m'interesserais...


Oui, les infos sont là. Je n'ai pas essayé


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Décembre 2005)

pas grand chose à ajouter aux deux ou trois messages très complets , si ce n'est :
-redire qu'il y a des distro Linux sur Live CD très simples pour aborder ce système d'exploitation  tu graves le CD, bootes dessous et tu testes Linux sans "toucher" à ta machine. (pas mal de threads là dessus dans ce forum et Ubuntu est très bien en CD)
- quand tu as un vieux mac sur lequel tu ne peux pas installer OSX (ou ça rame trop ou c'est complètement impossible), ça peux être bien de mettre Linux (plus léger)
-outre gentto (jamais utilisé) et Fink, tu peux installer aussi DarwinPorts pour tous les logiciels Unix/linux dont tu as toujours révé
-enfin c'est aussi plus une question de philosophie que de gratuité : plus que gratuits les Linux sont ouverts ; n'importe qui peut prendre les sources et les modifier, alors que au dessus de Darwin tout OSX et Aqua sont propriétaires; il y a des gens qui ne peuvent supporter une ligne de code propriétaire, non ouverte et non documentée et qui donc ne vont jurer que par Linux ou un BSD pur et dur.


----------



## Ghost World (12 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous, 

que de précieuses informations qui m'aide beaucoup.Je ne suis pas un grand bidouilleur mais je m'intéresse à l'info donc pkoi ne pas apprendre un os différent ,donc si je récapitule, ubuntu serait un bon début avec les cds d'installations, est ce possible d'avoir mac os x et linux sur le même disque dur et de choisir lequel je désire utiliser selon mon humeur..?


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Décembre 2005)

Oui, tout à fait.
Je sais bien que lorsque tu installe Gentoo, il te propose d'installer Yaboot (boot loader), Ubuntu en fera de même mais je ne sais pas lequel il utilise!
Si tu aime l'informatique alors vas-y, tu risque de bcp apprendre!

bonne chance


----------



## Yoop (12 Décembre 2005)

Perso, j'ai téléchargé la version d'install de Ubuntu que j'ai gravé sur un cd vierge, pis j'ai redemarré mon ordi en appuyant sur je sais plus quelle touche et hop j'avais un boooooo linux tout orange  
Bon j'avais pas le oueb, fallait que je rentre la clé WEP...et je l'avais pas sous la main!
Ca m'a plut mais pour l'instant je m'interesse pas encore à ça!  C'était juste pour découvrir!

Bonne chance à toi


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Décembre 2005)

je tiens cependant à préciser que l'airport extreme n'est pas reconnu sous linux (ou alors ils ont franchemet bien bosser depuis la dernière fois...)
c'est ce que je trouve pénible, je ne vais pas me ballader avec un dongle wifi en plus de ma carte non plus!
Reste à voir si tu compte te connecter à un reseau wifi lorsque tu es sous linux ou si tu a la possibilité de te connecter via cable.


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2005)

Dites vous ne voulez pas personnaliser votre avatar avec autre chose que des pommes je ne sais plus qui est qui :bebe:


----------



## Dramis (12 Décembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> un petit complément : si tu veux quelque chose de gratuit, il n'y a pas que Linux. On trouve aussi des FreeBSD, OpenBSD ... mais chez Apple, il y a Darwin !!!



Il y a Solaris qui est maintenant gratuit.  Qui est une autre alternative.


----------



## Bilbo (12 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> bonne chance





			
				Yoop a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance à toi


On dirait un coup de chapeau à un aventurier qui part dans l'Antarctique pour en faire le tour à cloche-pied. 

Linux a quand même fait de grands progrès ces derniers mois et il est temps de ne plus le considérer comme un OS pour fous d'informatique (les geeks dans le jargon  ). Et c'est vrai que Ubuntu est la distribution que je préconise.

Cela dit, sur macintosh il faut pondérer ce propos. Je ne recommande pas de mettre un Linux sur une machine PowerPC, il y a trop de choses utiles qui sont compliquées voire impossibles à installer alors que sur les machines Intel ou AMD c'est un jeu d'enfants. De plus si on dispose de Mac OS X, je ne vois guère ce qu'un Linux peut apporter de plus pour un usage courant.  Alors si tu veux voir ce qu'est une machine qui tourne sous Linux, fait le plutôt sur un PC, sinon tu risque d'avoir des a priori erronés.

À+


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Décembre 2005)

En utilisant ubuntu aussi, il se fera aussi un avis érroné sur linux...
La vrai puissance de linux se situe dans les configurations "home made" et non en cliquant sur un boutton qui fait en sorte que tout marche. Si tu veux du linux...met Gentoo!!!!

Mais l'interet est nul je trouve d'installer linux sur un ppc, puisqu'on peut faire tourner les applic linux sous mac os...


----------



## Thierry6 (12 Décembre 2005)

sur des vieux macs, si, il peut y avoir un intérêt car Tiger ou Panther ou jaguar boufferont tout alors que le Pinguin le laissera respirer un  peu.


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> sur des vieux macs, si, il peut y avoir un intérêt car Tiger ou Panther ou jaguar boufferont tout alors que le Pinguin le laissera respirer un  peu.




Il a un powermac G5 1,8.... Même moi avec mon "ancêtre"(j'entend par la mon petit bijou d'iBook G4 800) je fais tourner tiger sans aucun probleme


----------



## Bilbo (12 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux du linux...met Gentoo!!!!


Pour débuter il n'y a rien de mieux, c'est sûr.  

À+


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour débuter il n'y a rien de mieux, c'est sûr.
> 
> À+



Bof avec bcp d'aspirine, de temps, et de patience c'est abordable 
Bon d'accrd, ya un peu de truc à lire mais bon ^^


----------



## Phobos028 (17 Décembre 2005)

Linux n'a pas un kernel Unix comme Mac, "Linux is not Unix !".

L'intêret d'avoir un linux sur ppc même puissant est que tous les programmes linux ne passent pas sous mac, certains étant trop intégrés au système ne peuvent être portés.

Les drivers bcm43xx marchent très bien sur le dernier kernel.


----------



## Gallenza (17 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> En utilisant ubuntu aussi, il se fera aussi un avis érroné sur linux...
> La vrai puissance de linux se situe dans les configurations "home made" et non en cliquant sur un boutton qui fait en sorte que tout marche. Si tu veux du linux...met Gentoo!!!!
> 
> Mais l'interet est nul je trouve d'installer linux sur un ppc, puisqu'on peut faire tourner les applic linux sous mac os...


 Vraiment n'importe quoi comme discours. Rien ne t'empêche de faire du Home Made avec OS X. Et d'un autre côté pouvoir installer en une demi-heure un OS et des centaines d'applicatiosn gratuites sans s'y connaitre en informatique et bien ça c'est vraiment quelque chose d'une puissance incroybale. Gentoo c'est une tuc pour geek/expert et certainement pas pour un gars disant ne pas savoir du totu ce qu'est Linux. Linux est polymorphe, il peut avoir tous les visages dont on peut avoir besoin, et il n'y en a pas de meilleurs que d'autres, ils ont juste des publics différents. L'intérêt de Linux sur PPC est très important, pour le desktop c'est de pouvoir utiliser des centaines d'applis gratuites totalement intégrées dans le desktop (dans X11 sous OS X ça n'a rien d'intégré, même si ça dépanne), pour les serveurs c'est d'avoir un noyau performants pour les montées en charge importantes, le micro-noyau de OS X étant notablement déffcient.


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Décembre 2005)

> Vraiment n'importe quoi comme discours. Rien ne t'empêche de faire du Home Made avec OS X. Et d'un autre côté pouvoir installer en une demi-heure un OS et des centaines d'applicatiosn gratuites sans s'y connaitre en informatique et bien ça c'est vraiment quelque chose d'une puissance incroybale. Gentoo c'est une tuc pour geek/expert et certainement pas pour un gars disant ne pas savoir du totu ce qu'est Linux. Linux est polymorphe, il peut avoir tous les visages dont on peut avoir besoin, et il n'y en a pas de meilleurs que d'autres, ils ont juste des publics différents. L'intérêt de Linux sur PPC est très important, pour le desktop c'est de pouvoir utiliser des centaines d'applis gratuites totalement intégrées dans le desktop (dans X11 sous OS X ça n'a rien d'intégré, même si ça dépanne), pour les serveurs c'est d'avoir un noyau performants pour les montées en charge importantes, le micro-noyau de OS X étant notablement déffcient.


 
Avant toute chose, je te conseille de mieux lire avant de donner un avis aussi tranché et définitif que "n'importe quoi comme discours". Je ne parlait pas d'OsX mais bel et bien de Linux en faisant particulièrement allusion à Mandriva (anciennement Mandrake) and co. Tu te lance dans une tergiversation sur un sujet que l'on a pas abordé. Sur le plan de la durée d'installation, Mandrake est fort similaire à MacOs.
Tu dis que Gentoo est une distro pour geek/expert, je n'en disconvient pas, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai dit qu'il fallait du temps, de la patience et de l'aspirinr cepandant je connait des amis qui se sont lancé dans linux en commencant avec Gentoo et je peux te garantir que c'est faisable sans trop de problème étant donné la documentation très bien faites et tres bien fournie couplée a un forum aussi bien que celui-ci.
En ce qui concerne les serveurs je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais alors que tu me repproche de parler de Gentoo que tu considère comme une distro de geek, tu viens parler de serveur a qq1 n'ayant jamais touché un liveCD...Un peu de cohérence s'il te plait !



> Linux n'a pas un kernel Unix comme Mac, "Linux is not Unix !".


 
Linux is a clone of the operating system Unix, written from scratch by Linus Torvalds with assistance from a loosely-knit team of hackers across the Net.
(www.kernel.org)
Linux est bel et bien un os basé Unix tout comme MacOs...


----------



## Bilbo (18 Décembre 2005)

Hi, hi, le pauvre Ghost World doit se demander pourquoi vous vous prenez la tête. 

Ghost World, tu auras des éléments de réponse ici. 

Quant aux autres, je vous laisse à ... Comment disais-je déjà ? Ah oui : "les querelles de chapelles". :casse:

  

À+


----------



## Phobos028 (18 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill, ce n'est tout de même pas comme Mac os X, ta phrase ne dit pas que c'est basé dessus mais que c'est un clone, Linux n'est pas basé sur Unix, il ne reprend pas du tout le code d'Unix. Son écriture n'est pas parti d'Unix mais de 0, même si linux est tout de même assez compatible avec unix.
Mac est un Unix, linux est compatible unix


----------



## Gallenza (18 Décembre 2005)

Yggrasill a raison et tord, en effet Linux n'a pas de bout de code d'Unix dedans, contrairement à OS X qui a des bout de FreeBSD qui vient du code original d'Unix.
Par contre il est beaucoup plus proche d'Unix qu'OS X : un kernel monolithique (Linux)  contre un micro-noyau (Mach).


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Décembre 2005)

Et bien merci de m'avoir détromper alors. Je ne savais pas.
Pensez vous que ce discour de geek profond soit vraiment des plus intéréssante pour la réponse à la question originelle ? 
Sur ce, bonne soirée.


----------



## Phobos028 (19 Décembre 2005)

Bien sûr que c'est interessant, mais euh, c'était quoi la question déjà ?


----------



## Nicoco31 (19 Décembre 2005)

Je vois gratuit en long en large et en travers, ça serait résumer à l'extreme toute une philosophie des licences GNU par exemple...


"Linux is FREE (AS IN FREEDOM)"


----------



## Phobos028 (19 Décembre 2005)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licence_publique_générale_GNU

Un logiciel sous licence GNU n'est pas obligatoirement gratuit, attention, mais l'amalgame est facilement faisable.

La philosophie des licences GNU est plutôt la liberté


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Décembre 2005)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que c'est interessant, mais euh, c'était quoi la question déjà ?



Si, si tout le monde a répondu à la question qui était "qu'est ce que Linux".
Un peu le bordel, beaucoup de débats d'experts et une confusion entre le libre et le gratuit : tout y est !


----------



## Nicoco31 (19 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Si, si tout le monde a répondu à la question qui était "qu'est ce que Linux".
> Un peu le bordel, beaucoup de débats d'experts et une confusion entre le libre et le gratuit : tout y est !



J'approuve ^^on retrouve ici un concentré des millions de pages de polémique sur ces sujets qui sont au final à s'approprier avec bien sûr de solides bases.

@Ghost World: je ne te conseillerai pas de commencer par poser la question sur un forum pour avoir une idée de "ce qu'est Linux".

Va plutot voir les sites des sites des différentes distrib qui défendent chacun leur steack et s'addresse à des publics assez différents.

Maintenant le plus facile à prendre en main c'est indéniable (me contredire?) c'est UBUNTU.

Il y a d'excellents tutoriaux, courts et concis qui te guideront pour l'installer sur ton Mac (Version ppc).

Et puis avec Linux google est ton ami; dès que tu auras un soucis il saura te répondre si tu lances des requetes précises à 3 - 4 mots.


Bonne continuation, puis tu verras Linux la première fois ça fait comme quand on passe d'un PC a un Mac. La frustration d'etre perdu combiné a l'excitation d'etre sur un terrain vierge ou tout est à apprendre


----------



## geoffrey (19 Décembre 2005)

Le plus simple pour la prise en main c'est un LiveCD (n'importe lequel, voir plusieur pour découvrir telle ou telle distribution), que l'on grave (sur un CD-RW  de préférence), on boote dessus et on regarde si ca nous plait. 

Si oui, partition sur le DD et hop, dual boot, si non, on passe à un autre LiveCD


----------



## Bilbo (20 Décembre 2005)

Nicoco31 a dit:
			
		

> @Ghost World: je ne te conseillerai ...


Ça fait longtemps qu'il s'est tiré en courant.   

À+


----------



## clampin (20 Décembre 2005)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Il y a Solaris qui est maintenant gratuit.  Qui est une autre alternative.




Solaris tourne sur PPC ?


----------



## Phobos028 (20 Décembre 2005)

http://www.opensolaris.org/os/community/power_pc/ppc_tools/

On dirait bien, mais pas en 64bits pour le moment


----------



## Yggdrasill (20 Décembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> on regarde si ca nous plait.
> 
> Si oui, partition sur le DD et hop, dual boot, si non, on passe à un autre LiveCD



Vu le nombre de LiveCD, il aura plus que l'embarra du choix 
Pour le moment le seul à proposer une interfaçe graphique que je connaisse est Ubuntu...
Et a part le liveCD Gentoo je ne pense même pas qu'il y en ai d'autre !!!

(D'ailleur si qq1 a des infos de projet pour porter d'autre distro sur ppc, suis prenneur!)


----------



## geoffrey (21 Décembre 2005)

Ben j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un peu plus qu'Ubuntu et Gentoo, suffit de faire une petite recherche dans Google LiveCD PPC ou quelque chose dans le genre (pour x86, les LiveCD se comptent par centaine...)


----------



## Mulholland Max (27 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi, Ubuntu est LA distribution destinée aux utilisateurs finaux à la recherche d'un OS bon marché pour aller sur Internet, rédiger des courriers ou gérer son budget (OpenOffice), faire de la messagerie, etc. C'est incroyable qu'en si peu de temps, une distribution soit aussi aboutie.


----------



## Phobos028 (28 Décembre 2005)

Parce qu'elle n'est pas partie de 0 mais de Debian qui est déjà aboutie


----------



## Mulholland Max (28 Décembre 2005)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'elle n'est pas partie de 0 mais de Debian qui est déjà aboutie


C'est vrai aussi, mais le travail effectué à partir de la Debian est quand même très important.


----------



## ficelle (28 Décembre 2005)

il y a aussi une version ppc de geexbox...
c'est tres sympa pour se faire une machine mediacenter avec un vieux G3


----------



## Mulholland Max (29 Décembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi une version ppc de geexbox...
> c'est tres sympa pour se faire une machine mediacenter avec un vieux G3


Je n'ai jamais essayé la GeexBox, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la bonne distribution pour découvrir Linux... Cela dit, je trouve ce projet plutôt sympa! Sur quelle distribution c'est basé d'ailleurs?


----------



## geoffrey (29 Décembre 2005)

Debian il me semble.

Sinon : une liste interessante ICI

Entre autre :


> *GoblinX
> * Un live-cd Linux très design


*
*


----------



## Nicky Larson (4 Janvier 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors linux...Il faut savoir que même si MacOs et Linux possède à la base un kernel (noyeau, le coeur du systeme en gros) UNIX, il sont franchement différent.



Et pour cause, Linux est un kernel, Mac OS X un système d'exploitation complet. Le kernel de Mac OS X est le micro noyau Mach.



> Linux est un système d'exploitation entièrement gratuit, dévellopé par des passionés et des amoureux des ordinateurs. Il en existe plusieur moutures dont les plus connues sont Debian, Mandriva (anciennement Mandrake), Red Hat, ...


*GNU/Linux* est un système d'exploitation, sans les outils GNU, il ne reste que le kernel Linux. Pas très utile quoi.



> Etant donné que linux est Open-Source (tout le monde peut avoir accès au code source des programmes qu'il installe) Chacun peut reprendre le code source d'un programme et le modifier à sa guise, ce qui explique qu'il existe tant de linux différent (qu'on appelle distribution si tu en veux un aperçu :http://distrowatch.com)



Il existe tant de GNU/Linux avec des *NOMS DIFFERENTS*. Dans la réalité, se sont tous les mêmes systèmes, ils utilisent tous les mêmes programmes qui proviennent de la communauté GNU, seul la façon et les outils de configurations changent.



> Dans bien des cas sous linux tu n'as pas de fichier "setup.exe" ou "install.pkg", tu dois souvent installer des logiciels "à la main" c'est à dire en faisant toi même ce que l'installateur fait sur un autre ordi.



Hem, faux. Toutes les distributions à base de RPM (Red Hat, Mandriva, Suse pour ne citer qu'eux) ont justement l'équivalent des pkgs (et se ne sont pas les seuls), les ... rpm (Red Hat Paquet Manager). Un double clique sur le paquet et ça s'installe (si les dépendances sont déjàs installées). Dans tous les cas, il existe des interfaces graphiques qui permettent d'installer ou de déinstaller des programmes en un seul clique.



> Linux n'a pas un kernel Unix comme Mac, "Linux is not Unix !".



Je te rassure tout de suite Mac OS X non plus. Le noyau MACH ne respecte pas les standards UNIX. Par contre contrairement à un système GNU/Linux, Mac OS X Possède du code UNIX par le biais des systèmes BSD (ce qui n'est pas le cas de GNUL/Linux).
Pour ton extrait, la vrai phrase vient de GNU: "*G*NU is *N*ot *U*nix"



> Gentoo c'est un truc pour geek/expert et certainement pas pour un gars disant ne pas savoir du tout ce qu'est Linux.



Pour les geeks seulement. Les experts en générals utilisent plutôt Solaris qui est beaucoup plus fiable et performant.



> , pour les serveurs c'est d'avoir un noyau performants pour les montées en charge importantes, le micro-noyau de OS X étant notablement défficient.



Totalement faux. Le micro noyau de Mac OS X n'est pas du tout déficient (faut arrêter de prendre les tests d'anandtech pour argent comptant).
Le micro noyau de Mac OS X n'est justement pas utilisé comme un micro noyau, mais comme un noyau monolithique (tout comme linux), donc pas de perte de performance.

Un peu de lecture sur le noyau de mac os X pour éviter de sortir ce genre d'erreur :
http://www.kernelthread.com/


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2006)

Presqu'entièrement d'accord  Quelques petites remarques :

- Le site que tu cites est remarquable et très agréable pour un site technique. Enfin quelqu'un qui ne raconte pas des âneries pour alimenter les querelles de clocher ...

- Le coup des experts qui utilisent Solaris ... hmmm. J'en connais qui utilisent différents Un*x suivant leurs besoins.

- Gentoo est sans doute moins "geek" ou "nerd" que debian ...

- Pour compléter : il y a RPM d'un côté (RedHat etc.) et apt-get de l'autre (Debian et quelques autres). Dans les deux cas, c'est quand même plus pratique que le gestionnaire fourni avec MacOS X. Une de mes frustrations avec Mac OS X vient de ce point et de l'absence de gestionnaire de services. Acheter la version serveur pour cela est quand même un peu vache, je trouve ...

 c'est agréable de lire un post intelligent sur ce genre de sujet : ce n'est pas si fréquent.


----------



## Nicky Larson (5 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> - Le coup des experts qui utilisent Solaris ... hmmm. J'en connais qui utilisent différents Un*x suivant leurs besoins.


Je sais bien, mais comme Solaris est relativement bien connu (au moins de nom) et beaucoup utilisé en entreprise, j'ai cité celui ci.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Janvier 2006)

Pour les installations de logiciel, il y a aussi des GUI comme YAST sur Suse, qui est tres pratique également (ca installe les dependances).


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Vivement la sortie du bouquin "macosx internals"


----------



## Bilbo (5 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> c'est agréable de lire un post intelligent sur ce genre de sujet : ce n'est pas si fréquent.


Hé ben merci, c'est sympa pour ceux qui se décarcassent à répondre aux questions des nioubs. :rateau:

  

À+


----------



## Nicky Larson (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la sortie du bouquin "macosx internals"


Clair  !!!
Je vais le pré-commander pour l'avoir à sa sortie


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2006)

@ Nicky Larson

Chouette ta réponse ! Ce qui est génial je trouve avec ce genre de forum, c'est qu'on en apprend tout les jours et dans tous les domaines. 
En tout cas merci d'avoir corrigé mes petites et moins petites erreur.

(En ce qui concerne "ma" citation de Linux is Not Unix, elle ne vient pas de moi je précise lol, je l'ai pêchée telle quel sur un site (je pense que je l'ai indiqué) pour illustré ce que je voulais dire.)

Sur ce, bonne soirée !


----------



## Nicky Larson (7 Janvier 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> @ Nicky Larson
> 
> Chouette ta réponse ! Ce qui est génial je trouve avec ce genre de forum, c'est qu'on en apprend tout les jours et dans tous les domaines.
> En tout cas merci d'avoir corrigé mes petites et moins petites erreur.
> ...



Je m'en doutais pour la citation  

Savoir si un système est Unix ou non, est un sujet récurrent dans la communauté Unix. Tout le monde passe son temps à se foutre sur la gueule pour ça, c'est assez comique  

Merci pour tes compliments en tout cas.


----------



## jojofk (7 Janvier 2006)

salut! simplement pour savoir: j'ai une petite partition libre où -moi aussi pour voir- j'aimerais installer ubuntu. Elle est sur un de mes dd externe. suis je obligé de garder yaboot tout le temps si ce n'est que pour y jeter un oeil de temps à autre? Si le dd n'est pas allumé, mon Imac (G5) va-t-il directement booter sor Tiger? Cette histoire de boot m'intrigue....


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> salut! simplement pour savoir: j'ai une petite partition libre où -moi aussi pour voir- j'aimerais installer ubuntu. Elle est sur un de mes dd externe. suis je obligé de garder yaboot tout le temps si ce n'est que pour y jeter un oeil de temps à autre? Si le dd n'est pas allumé, mon Imac (G5) va-t-il directement booter sor Tiger? Cette histoire de boot m'intrigue....



Avant toute chose, est-ce que ton DD externe est sous FireWire? pcq s'il est sous usb...abandonne, je ne pense pas que cela soit possible. (cependant si tu a un DD externe en firewire et que tu a des problèmes pour configurer yaboot, il y a un exemple du fichier de configuration dans le forum Gentoo, il te suffira de faire une petite recherche.

Alors étant donné que yaboot s'installe sur le MBR (Master Boot Record), il sera toujours présent sur ton dd de ton Mac, donc à chaque boot il te demandera quel os tu veux booter MEME si ton dd externe n'est pas branché puisque la vérification de disque se fait après.
Pour que ton imac boot sur Tiger dans le cas ou ton DD externe est éteind, je te conseille de mettre tiger comme partoch de boot par defaut.


----------



## jojofk (8 Janvier 2006)

c'est un USB... 
donc, pas moyen?!. tant pis...........


----------

